# FAO Anyone in Valencia



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

any advice with regards the best places to live would be greatly appreciated, we're looking for somewhere pet friendly, close to the sea and preferably with a pool, is this realistic?

we've seen quite a few that fitted the bill and budget but the big problem was that there were very few pet friendly rental accommodations.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Is that Communidad Valencia, Province Valencia, or Valencia City?
Community Valencia covers a very large area, so narrowing the area down may help people with answers.


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

the city preferably Sat, but if an ideal property became available within an easy commuting distance that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

bobbylennox said:


> the city preferably Sat, but if an ideal property became available within an easy commuting distance that wouldn't be a problem.


There must be loads in the city because you can hardly walk down the pavement without getting your shoes covered in dog crap.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Probably cost arms and legs for anything like that close to the sea in the city.

However if you're just looking for an apartment it may be worth checking out the numerous Spanish holiday urbs on the coastal road just to the South past the Albufera park in the direction of Cullera, mostly right next to the beaches which are lovely and clean all the way down, but no dogs allowed. 

If you want a detached villa or chalet with pool, there are loads a little inland in really nice areas within about twenty kms of the city centre at fairly reasonable rates.


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the tips guys, we have a budget of around €800 a month, could anyone reccommend any specific area's to look for or which websites i should be using to check?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bobbylennox said:


> thanks for the tips guys, we have a budget of around €800 a month, could anyone reccommend any specific area's to look for or which websites i should be using to check?


is that just for rent?

have you tried searching on the rental links in the 'useful links' sticky' - you'll get some idea of what you can afford & where


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> is that just for rent?
> 
> have you tried searching on the rental links in the 'useful links' sticky' - you'll get some idea of what you can afford & where


yeah, we're only planning on being there for a year or so, so we're not looking to buy.

thanks i'll check that thread now.


----------

